# hoster24.de - Meinung / Erfahrung



## Smoove (23. September 2003)

Hi, was haltete ihr von dem Hoster?

Hab mir mal das "Webpack Standard für 4,99 statt 5,99" angeschaut und es klingt gut.

Soll ich zuschlagen? Oder ist das auch so eine Schnecke wie Strato?
Wie ist der Service?

Wäre sehr nett von euch, mit freundlichen Grüßen Smoove 

*EDIT: hier der Link  zum Hoster *


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2003)

Gute Güte... schau mal auf webhostlist.de: Geschwindigkeit und Usermeinungen
Das spricht für sich glaube ich ... 

Ansonsten kenne ich deren Service nicht persönlich. Nutze eigenen Server 

Das Angebot klingt ganz ok.. obwohl ich diese "unlimited" als "limited" ansehen würde. Du würdest Dich wundern wie schnell Du weg vom Fenster bist (sprich: Kündigung), wenn Du WIRKLICH alles was als unlimited angegeben wurde auch so nutzen würdest *g*


----------



## Smoove (24. September 2003)

Jup , werd mich da demnächst anmelden  
Also peace, hadi bye bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smoove _
> *Jup , werd mich da demnächst anmelden
> *


Such' mal im Forum in der WHL nach Hoster24 und freue dich über deine Entscheidung, dich dort doch nicht angemeldet zu haben


----------



## Smoove (24. September 2003)

Okay, hab jetzt auch paar aktuelle EInträge im Forum gesucht.
FInger weg von HOster24  

Service ist ne Katastrophe, die gene nicht ans Telefon und die zugesicherten Features funtionieren nur teilweise.

Nein danke, Arne vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis!
Der Anbieter scheint wohl bankrott zu gehen.

Gut dann such ich weiter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smoove _
> *Service ist ne Katastrophe, die gene nicht ans Telefon und die zugesicherten Features funtionieren nur teilweise.
> 
> Nein danke, Arne vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis!
> *


Genau deshalb habe ich dir ja die Suche in der WHL ans Herz gelegt. 



> Der Anbieter scheint wohl bankrott zu gehen.


May be.


----------

